# Hurst, Texas Swap Meet October 8, 2016



## sm2501 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hurst, TEXAS Swap Meet October 8, 2016


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 20, 2016)

At least this is in my neck of the country, does you have any pictures from last meets? It's about 6 hours from me.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 20, 2016)

I saw another poster that said Oct 15, which date is correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 21, 2016)

mazdaflyer said:


> I saw another poster that said Oct 15, which date is correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OK Scott verified that Oct 8 is the correct date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinM (Oct 2, 2016)

Yep next week and it will be fun in Cowtown.


----------

